# Which distribution to install on Intel D945GCLF mini-itx board



## zenzee (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,

which distribution should I install on this Intel D945GCLF motherboard amd64 or i386. It has an Intel atom 230 processor onboard.

Tia,

/\
Vincent


----------



## vermaden (Nov 18, 2008)

Intel Atom supports 64bit instruction so you may use any of them, but IMHO i386 will fit better here.


----------



## danger@ (Nov 18, 2008)

I think the main question when deciding between amd64/i386 is whether you want to use more than 3.6gb (or something like that) of RAM, because i386 will not be able to address more than mentioned amount...


----------



## zenzee (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,

thanks for your replies.

The motherboard only supports 2gb of RAM so I think i386 might be better.

/\
Vincent


----------



## oliverh (Nov 19, 2008)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Intel Atom supports 64bit instruction so you may use any of them, but IMHO i386 will fit better here.



Nope, those available at the moment in Netbooks etc. are 32 bit only.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 19, 2008)

oliverh said:
			
		

> Nope, those available at the moment in Netbooks etc. are 32 bit only.



Seems that it depends on the version and model:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Atom_microprocessors

... as usual with Intel CPUs.


----------



## johnsalomon (Feb 3, 2009)

Hiya,

I have this same hardware -- I stumbled on this while looking for a solution to a related problem.

Regular i386 installed fine, but I am running into weird problems with nfs mounts from a Linux system -- here is the link to my mail if anyone's interested:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2009-February/192113.html

(Basically the filesystem size is calculated incorrectly.)

A posting from the large disk project (old!) leads me to believe it might have something to do with a 32-bit mount_nfs running on a 64-bit processor, but I really can't be sure...


----------

